# Goodbye to Our Sweet Keiffer Bear



## beckymrowe (Jun 22, 2010)

We said our final goodbyes to our Angel Keiffer on August 27th. Our sweet old man was a loving member of our family for 12 1/2 years. He was my best friend, our perfect child, and an amazing "big brother" to our two human children. He started as my baby when he was 8 weeks old, became "our baby" when I got married, and loved our son and daughter unconditionally upon their arrivals. He taught me how to be a mother. How to love someone more than myself, patience, kindness, discipline, and commitment. He taught me that happiness is about the little things. Keiffer knew before I did, the night that I went into labor with our daughter. I tried to go to sleep, but he sat at my bedside, nudging me. He knew something big was about to happen, and it did! That's just one example of how in tune he was to our entire family. As I brought home both screaming newborns, he laid beside their carseats, stuck his wet nose in their moses baskets. As they grew older, he slept outside their doors after bedtime, until we called him to come to his bed in our bedroom for the night. The chaos of our new normal never seemed to phase him. He was always by their side, watching over them. His closeness would score him a bagel or a chicken nugget quite often. The kids would erupt, yelling "Keiffer!". But inside, I smiled and thought good for him. He was very close to our son, our youngest child. Keiffer was always included in his latest scenerio as a police dog, a fire dog, a pilot dog. 

As much joy as Keiffer brought to my life, his greatest gift to me is that I am raising two dog lovers. His sweet, kind soul completely enchanted my children. They know how to love and care for a dog, how to see his non-verbal cues, how to be careful and gentle around an aging dog. Keiffer's love instilled lessons in my children that I could never have taught them. 

I picked up his ashes today and am finding a little peace that he his home again. My husband and I have had a week and a half of finding each other tucked around a corner where the kids can't see with tears in our eyes. I haven't slept soundly since he's not at the foot of our bed. The pain of losing him is palpable in our house. 

My head knows that we did the right thing and that it was time. As his mother, I would trade my pain for his in a heartbeat. He does not have to suffer in pain any longer, and for that mercy I am grateful. My head thinks of all the good times and of the joy he brought us for 12 1/2 years. But my heart just hurts. My heart misses him terribly and wants him back. 

Goodbye my Angel Boy. Know that you will be in my heart and in my thoughts every single day, until we meet again.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

i lost gino on 12th july 2012 of age 15 years. i understand how you feel and they pain you are going through because they are so important to us and play a huge part in our lives. 
it's going to be difficult but it does get better with time. it's still painful for me and reading your post brought tears to my eyes because i know how tragically sad it is. 

take care and may your boy rest in peace. don't worry, gino is there with him and he will guide keiffer at the rainbow bridge! they will play together.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful boy! I know the feeling, there's something about bringing the ashes home. It doesn't stop the pain but it feels a little better knowing they're close.
Sending good thoughts and hugs ♥


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. My sweet Fozzie Bear went to the Bridge on July 14th, and there are so many of us on here in the same boat. Prayers to you and your family. Run free at the Bridge, Keiffer!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Your tribute to Keiffer is beautiful. He will always live in your heart, and in the hearts of your children.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a lovely memorial to Keiffer. I'm so sorry you lost him, but it certainly sounds like he will always be with you. Welcome to GRF. I hope you'll stick around.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a lovely tribute to your beautiful boy. I can hear the love in your post. My heart is breaking for you, and my thoughts are with you. RIP sweet boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry you said goodbye to your boy and you miss him a lot but I am glad you join to the forum to be with people who do understand. With tears in my eyes I read your beautiful tribute to one who was so special and so loved. All dogs love but not so many are lucky to be loved on the way Keiffer was. He was such a beautiful boy. I know your heart hurts a lot but what he did for you and your family will always bring that warmth feeling there. 

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Keiffer, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That is one of the most beautiful tributes I've ever read. What a special special pupper you've been blessed with. You're right... the gift he's left with your children is part of his soul and legacy. Godspeed Keiffer, you are forever loved. Hugs and prayers to you and your family. I hope you'll explore around... many find great solace in the friendship and support of golden lovers who understand your devotion and heartbreak.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Keiffer sounds like the sweetest, most wonderful dog and I'm so sorry that you have had to say good bye to him. Run free sweet boy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I definitely have tears flowing in reading about the loss of Keiffer. What a wonderful life he had and beautiful legacy he has left behind with your family! I understand how hard it is to loose them. Keeping your family in our thoughts at this hard time.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

So very sorry for the loss of Keiffer. The first picture of him resembles a ray of sunshine. How lucky for you all to have had him in your lives. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Kieffer. Your tribute to him was so heartwarming and touching. What a wonderful gentle soul Kieffer was. I can tell he was dearly loved and I know he will be greatly missed. The pictures of him with your children are just precious and so priceless. 

My heart goes out to you, I lost my 15.5 yr. old boy who grew up with my son 1.5 years ago. I know too well as others do, the pain and emptiness you and your family are feeling right now. 

Kieffer will live forever in your hearts, he was such a special boy. Give yourself time to grieve and your heart to heal.

Godspeed sweet Kieffer.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful boy! I know the feeling, there's something about bringing the ashes home. It doesn't stop the pain but it feels a little better knowing they're close.
> Sending good thoughts and hugs ♥


 
Your quite right i cannot rest till i have their ashes at home with me.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Kieffer he was a lovely boy RIP


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you had to say goodbye to Keiffer and I thank you for sharing his wonderful, loving life with all of us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Keiffer*

You can tell how much you loved Keiffer by the beautiful words you wrote about him!! I know the pain you feel, but the relief that they don't have to suffer.
I lost my beloved Smooch, on Dec. 7, 2010.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace - loving Sweet Keiffer Bear.
Glad you have the ashes home and find peace. 
His loving memories will also last forever with you and your family.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Becky,

That was a beautiful tribute. As you noted, Keiffer did far more than to just be a family pet. He was a masterful teacher, by example, of unconditional love. There is no greater gift any being - dog or human - can leave the Earth from having lived here for a time.

Thank you for sharing Keiffer's story. He sounds like the most beautiful boy. Maybe he, like Enzo in the wonderful book "The Art of Racing In The Rain", knows he's been good enough to come back as a person after he's had all the time he wants to around in the fields and hills of Heaven with the wind in his face and treats only a thought away.

Having been through similar loss I can understand the profound sense of loss and the deep void all that love going Home leaves in its wake. I believe Keiffer is doing everything he can in Heaven to send you a message that he's doing fine and wants you to as well. One day another golden boy will enter your life. You'll know who sent him your way


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Your lovely words brought me to tears. I did the same thing in October with my golden who was there after I had my daughter, and was orignally a gift for my son. He, like Keiffer, became this integral part of the family.

The ashes help because at least you know that they are indeed home where they belong. For so long, I always thought I would bury the ashes where we had walked together, but as the days have pass, I find them just a part of us, and our home.

You and Keiffer did a great job making great dog lovers in your children. What a gift it is to love and be loved by a dog. I pray that your days ahead leave you with great memories, and that those memories help you overcome this tough loss. From someone who knows this path I extend my sincerest sympathies to you. HUGS........Patrice


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Your heartfelt words about your beautiful boy brought tears to my eyes. So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Keiffer


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet boy. We lost our beloved Rhett on July 6 and I have been so empty without him. Our canine companions are our family members and it hurts to say goodbye to them. We will keep you and your family in our prayers that peace and comfort replaces the hurt you are feeling now. Rest in Peace dear Keifer, Rhett and the rest of our GRF family is now waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## MajesticSadiesMom (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your boy. We lost our girl last weekend so I (and so many others) completely understand the pain you feel. Hold on to those memories and know that he is now running free without pain. Rest is peace sweet boy!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Keifer, they bring so much into our lives and ask for little in return it is no wonder why we hurt so much when we have to let them go. We know that it is the right thing to do, but the pain is unbearable at times, I hope your happy memories help you through

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Keifer


----------

